# 2000 B5 S4 Quad exhaust?, Tips?



## brilliantblackb5s4 (Sep 1, 2007)

I've got a b5 S4 and purchased the rieger rs4 bodykit, including the rear valence, which would look much better with a quad exhuast or even tips. Does anyone know of an after market company that makes these? I found lltek makes some for the b6 and b7, yet have had no luck for b5.


----------



## S4gasm (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: 2000 B5 S4 Quad exhaust?, Tips? (brilliantblackb5s4)*

You'd have to use a fake muffler or tips for the passenger side. You can't really route the exhaust over there because of the fuel tank


----------

